# Thinking of running a HGH/Dbol cycle. . .



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm pretty new to gear.

Has anyone ran/does anyone reccomend a HGH/Dbol cycle? As I mentioned, I'm not very knowledgable so any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

forget the HGH is you dont know what you doing, will just waste your money mate.

Why not run some test 10 weeks. 250mg to 500mg and run dbol in the beginning for 4 weeks as a kickstart.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Is it not advisable to run HGH & Dianabol together then?


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I was thinking 8iu of Hygetropin EoD & 30mg Dbol ED. Training 3-5 times a week & I have a reasonably good diet, needs tweaking though. I'll post my diet up soon for everyone to criticise.

Would this be worth while?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Brandl said:


> Is it not advisable to run HGH & Dianabol together then?


What do you hope to gain from running HGH? Let's work that out first?


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> What do you hope to gain from running HGH? Let's work that out first?


 Well, a friend of mine used 4iu of Ansomone ED for a month.

From what I have read this is a very short cycle BUT he got good results. In my opinion he had a poor diet but trained quite hard. He noticably bulked up & looks a lot more defined.

He didn't continue the cycle due to cost but has been off it for over a month, maybe two months & has slowed his training right down. He is still looking good.

I'm going on the basis of it worked for him.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Listen to the Soul. Even though he is tainted, he talks sense :thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Brandl said:


> Well, a friend of mine used 4iu of Ansomone ED for a month.
> 
> From what I have read this is a very short cycle BUT he got good results. In my opinion he had a poor diet but trained quite hard. He noticably bulked up & looks a lot more defined.
> 
> ...


You better off rolling a big fat joint with your notes and smoking it than running HGH for a month. Honestly mate if he ran a HGH/dbol cycle for a moth it was the dbol that blew him up.

Work out how much 6 months of HGH will cost and if you dont mind spending that much cash then go for it. but even after that you wont be impressed with results.

Put your money to a couple of injectible courses and you will feel much better with results afterwards.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Agree with TS... sod the hgh and stick with test or just dbol...


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> You better off rolling a big fat joint with your notes and smoking it than running HGH for a month. *Honestly mate if he ran a HGH/dbol cycle for a moth it was the dbol that blew him up.*
> 
> Work out how much 6 months of HGH will cost and if you dont mind spending that much cash then go for it. but even after that you wont be impressed with results.
> 
> Put your money to a couple of injectible courses and you will feel much better with results afterwards.


He was using Ansomone on its own.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

you've gotta run HGH for at least 4-6 months to get any benefit from it.........

sort your training/diet out and run D'Bol for 6 weeks at 40mg a day and you'll fly.....


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Well run HGH then. if you dont want to take our advice, why did you start this thread? I promise you'll be dissapointed If you run it. Not just becasue of the cost, but becasue you will have wasted alot of time where you could have ran a simple test cycle and gained alot more.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

All advice is appreciated & taken on board, I'm just stating the facts of my pals results.

Is he just a miracle case?

I'm swaying towards a Test/Dbol cycle now. Any reccomendations on the type of Test?


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

So is Growth no good?

Everyone seems to rant & rave about it, well, except everyone in this thread lol.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Brandl said:


> So is Growth no good?
> 
> Everyone seems to rant & rave about it, well, except everyone in this thread lol.


not once has anyone said that buddy.............

its the timescale, and what your expectations are..............


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You clearlly haven't read the thread properlly have you..

Growth is good.. But only when used for a long period of time.. I don't care what you friend has stated or shown as you don't know EXACTLY what he did and ate etc and he may be more genetically gifted than yourself. Growth wouldn't make a big difference in a month.

Just save your money, buy some test and run 250 - 500mg a week. Eat well and train hard. I'm not going to preach to you about being ready for steroids etc as it's down to you and it's your body mate.. BUT, you need to research more before jumping on the steroid path.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

adlewar said:


> not once has anyone said that buddy.............
> 
> its the timescale, and what your expectations are..............


Okay, so in theory what would I expect to see after 4-6 months?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Brandl said:


> Okay, so in theory what would I expect to see after 4-6 months?


It depends on the individual.. Diet, training and genetics.. PLUS the quality of the growth and dose etc.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Brandl said:


> Okay, so in theory what would I expect to see after 4-6 months?


how longs a piece of string.................... :whistling:


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Littleluke said:


> You clearlly haven't read the thread properlly have you..
> 
> Growth is good.. But only when used for a long period of time.. I don't care what you friend has stated or shown as you don't know EXACTLY what he did and ate etc and he may be more genetically gifted than yourself. Growth wouldn't make a big difference in a month.
> 
> Just save your money, buy some test and run 250 - 500mg a week. Eat well and train hard. I'm not going to preach to you about being ready for steroids etc as it's down to you and it's your body mate.. BUT, you need to research more before jumping on the steroid path.


That's why I'm on here. . .

As far as steroids go I know very little but with help from members of the forum & through reading other threads, I hope to become a bit/a lot more knowledgable & a hench ass mother fvcker!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Brandl said:


> That's why I'm on here. . .
> 
> As far as steroids go I know very little but with help from members of the forum & through reading other threads, I hope to become a bit/a lot more knowledgable & a hench ass mother fvcker!


ha ha fair play to you..............join the gang:thumb:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Brandl said:


> That's why I'm on here. . .
> 
> As far as steroids go I know very little but with help from members of the forum & through reading other threads, I hope to become a bit/a lot more knowledgable & a hench ass mother fvcker!


Right......... :thumb:

Research diet first then as it's far more important than steroids.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks.

Maybe I'm jumping the gun. I'll take a step back & do a lot more research before I jump in to anything.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

It will benefit you greatly mate. Many on here will tell you the same.


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Brandl said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Maybe I'm jumping the gun. I'll take a step back & do a lot more research before I jump in to anything.


A much better approach mate. Good luck in your goal to massivness.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Brandl said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Maybe I'm jumping the gun. I'll take a step back & do a lot more research before I jump in to anything.


Good thinking, all the best and dont be shy to post for help on diet and training. Good luck.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/71698-criticise-my-routine.html

Here is my routine.


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Glad to see you have made the right decision here mate. since joining this board I have put on a stone of pure muscle (BF% consistent) naturally having already been training for 6 years prior. The knowledge I have picked up from this forum has taken me to new heights.

I have since started steriods but only short and simple courses of dianabol only at a low dose and am again making great gains.

Research, hard training, food, sleep..... then gear! Enjoy the benefits of doing it slowly and make the most out of each step - then when you are ready to stick a load of test & GH in your back side, you will know exactly how to make the most of it.

good luck mate


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Littleluke said:


> It will benefit you greatly mate. Many on here will tell you the same.


Agree'd

Good luck with it all man!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if new to gear then test 500mg is a good 1st cycle 10-12wks

2nd cycle add dbol

3rd cycle add deca

4th test dbol deca

5th cycle swap deca for tren

hgh is still a long way after all of this imo


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> if new to gear then test 500mg is a good 1st cycle 10-12wks
> 
> 2nd cycle add dbol
> 
> ...


Plus nothing wrong with sticking to just test and dbol for a few cycles.


----------



## waleedy2k (Aug 22, 2009)

Brandl said:


> I'm pretty new to gear.
> 
> Has anyone ran/does anyone reccomend a HGH/Dbol cycle? As I mentioned, I'm not very knowledgable so any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


 drop the dbol and do tren and hgh with some test


----------

